# Azek beadboard



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys I have head a lot of people talk about AZEK stuff and I assume that it is good with they way you all talk about it. 

Have any of you worked with the T&G beadboard? Got a covered deck and they want beadboard price is done and contract is signed so I cant change it on them... But I would be willing to eat a little cost if this stuff is worth it. It comes in white right? Can it be painted/stained? (If I recall they wanted white anyway) Do any of you guys know the LF price of the 1/2"x 5 1/2x 18' and the 5/8" x 3 1/2" x 18' (I know my local pricing will be differant, but this might save me time on the phone if the cost is going to be too high) Also am I going to need to put a crap load of blocking in? (trusses @ 24" O.C) What is the best method of fastening? 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

mmmm...maybe. I just did some beadboard azek T&G not too long ago, but I think it was 16" OC. It's damn flexible. If you're good, you can get it up there yourself, but it usually requires 2 people at least. If they are looking for white, no painting necessary. You might get a piece or two that needs some touching up with some fine sandpaper. I used a brad nailer on the tongue part. Nails up fine without really any hole seen. Looks gorgeous after it's all done.


----------



## Trimwerx (May 24, 2007)

Don't know how much it costs but i know that that stuff is REAL expensive. A 3/8 4x8 sheet costs us around $200. It scratches real easy and can snap if you let it bend too much and if you paint it you need to be careful because it'll orangepeel easily. But it doesn't rot. We remodeled this huge house for some brain surgeon and all the exterior trim was azek.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

The stuff I've used you can wrap it around into a pretzel. It's extremely hard to break, but if it does.......wow, look out!

You are oh so right when you say it's expensive. Scratches usually come out with some fine sandpaper. We used some gorilla glue that turned white after curing.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok... I found some pricing... $1,700+ for what I need... A little more than what I had hoped for but I will talk to the customer and see if he wants to upgrade.


----------

